# Bundeswehr Werbung sogar auf der xBox



## TobePerformance (15. November 2018)

Morgen. 

Als ob die Werbung von der Bundeswehr nicht schob reichen würde die die auf der Gamescom machen, hab ich die heut morgen auf der Startseite meiner xbox gefunden..

Eure Meinungen dazu .?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2018)

Muss man nüchtern betrachten.
Es ist eine Zielgruppenwerbung unter den den Nutzern der Xbox, gefühlt 80% männlich und zw. 16 und 30 Jahre.
Ist genau so verwerflich oder nicht wie die Werbung für das schlechteste programmierte Spiel aller Zeiten (PUBG) daneben oder der nächste Werbeblock, der dich auf eine Datingagentur (75% aller XBox user sind singles) hinweisen wird.
Letztlich wird mit den Werbeeinnahmen dir die Möglichkeit gegeben, die Dienste von der Xbox zu nutzen.
Die Alternative wäre werbefrei und du müsstest dann dafür extra bezahlen.
Insofern siehe es positiv, dass die BW dein Hobby sponsored und beachte die Werbung einfach nicht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2018)

Die Wehrmacht braucht halt Leute.  Was ist daran so schlimm? Finde ich deutlich besser als wenn ich Werbung für irgendwelche asiatische Singles in meiner Umgebung bekomme.


----------



## S754 (15. November 2018)

Ist halt ne Werbung wie jede andere auch. Musst ja net draufklicken


----------



## Zoon (15. November 2018)

... und die US Army ist sogar noch weiter mit "Americas Army" und Co. in Sachen zielgruppengerechtem Marketing ...


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

TobePerformance schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Als ob die Werbung von der Bundeswehr nicht schob reichen würde die die auf der Gamescom machen, hab ich die heut morgen auf der Startseite meiner xbox gefunden..
> 
> Eure Meinungen dazu .?



Verwerflich ist nur wie du mit der deutschen Sprache umgehst. 

Die Werbung für die Bundeswehr-Serie auf Youtube geht genau an die richtige Zielgruppe. Primär wird hier auch erstmal nur eine "Serie" beworben, die zwar mit gewissen Zielen entworfen wurde aber im Prinzip ist es erstmal ein Youtube-Kanal wie jeder Andere auch.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2018)

Naja, haben sie doch gleich die COD Spieler als otpimale Zielgruppe


----------



## TobePerformance (15. November 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Verwerflich ist nur wie du mit der deutschen Sprache umgehst.
> 
> Die Werbung für die Bundeswehr-Serie auf Youtube geht genau an die richtige Zielgruppe. Primär wird hier auch erstmal nur eine "Serie" beworben, die zwar mit gewissen Zielen entworfen wurde aber im Prinzip ist es erstmal ein Youtube-Kanal wie jeder Andere auch.


Sorry war mit dem Handy geschrieben und dazu noch nichmals zu 100% wach. Sehe es auch grad. Horror wie ich das geschrieben habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (15. November 2018)

Ist doch net verwerflich. Die Bundeswehr muss halt zielgruppengerecht Werbung für Nachwuchs machen, wo soll man denn sonst auch sinnvoll werben?

Und für junge Leute ist Bundeswehr imo heute auch net mehr ne schlechte Karrierewahl. Kann Studium finanzieren lassen, hat Aufstiegschancen, sicherer Arbeitgeber, Gehalt gerade bei Auslandseinsätzen durchaus nett. Und so gefährlich isses in der Bundeswehr ja auch nicht. Und man hat zig Bereiche in denen man sich ausbilden lassen kann. Suchen ja auch Techniker, ITler etc.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist doch net verwerflich. Die Bundeswehr muss halt zielgruppengerecht Werbung für Nachwuchs machen, wo soll man denn sonst auch sinnvoll werben?
> 
> Und für junge Leute ist Bundeswehr imo heute auch net mehr ne schlechte Karrierewahl. Kann Studium finanzieren lassen, hat Aufstiegschancen, sicherer Arbeitgeber, Gehalt gerade bei Auslandseinsätzen durchaus nett. Und so gefährlich isses in der Bundeswehr ja auch nicht. Und man hat zig Bereiche in denen man sich ausbilden lassen kann. Suchen ja auch Techniker, ITler etc.



108 Gefallene auf Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr seit 1992 und Tausende mit posttraumatischen Belastungsstörungen bei einem Minimum von psycho-sozialer Unterstützung seitens Y-Tours. Aber in der Tat: gefährlicher ist es in der Regel für die Leute, die am anderen Ende der Auslandseinsätze von Bundeswehr und Verbündeten sitzen


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Aber hat sich eigentlich einer das "beworbene KSK-Übermenschen-Video" angesehen?

Die coolen Jungs mit ihren dicken Kanonen, die den halben Einsatz auf dem Klo verbringen, dank Durchfall. 

Die Art und Weise wie von dort berichtet wird ist ja schon sehr "speziell".


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Gehalt gerade bei Auslandseinsätzen durchaus nett. Und so gefährlich isses in der Bundeswehr ja auch nicht.


Und dann wird man doch aufeinmal in irgendwelche Krisenregionen geschickt. Als Teil einer schnellen Eingreiftruppe oder so.
Wenn man als Krüppel, traumatisiert oder im Leichensack nach Haus kommt nützt einen das schöne viele Geld auch nichts mehr.
Ich wurde damals auch gefragt ob ich mich nicht verpflichten will. Aber habe aus  genau diesen Gründen abgelehnt. Aus Angst vor Auslandseinsätzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

Hab ich auch einen im Freundeskreis, der wacht auch nach mittlerweile Jahrzehnten noch schweißgebadet auf.

Es scheint generell einiges in einem zu verändern, wenn man mit unseren Wertevorstellungen einem 13-Jährigen Kind gegenübersteht und in den Lauf einer AK schaut. Da stirbt innerlich sehr viel ab, auch ohne das ein Schuss abgegeben wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. November 2018)

Durch die Werbung wird ja niemand gezwungen da mit zu machen... wem es nicht passt der muss ja nicht drauf klicken. Oder ist das schon ein Reflex? Wenn ja, geil, nur noch auf der xbox werben, die klicken ja eh auf alles


----------



## Kindercola (16. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Und für junge Leute ist Bundeswehr imo heute auch net mehr ne schlechte Karrierewahl. Kann Studium finanzieren lassen, hat Aufstiegschancen, sicherer Arbeitgeber, Gehalt gerade bei Auslandseinsätzen durchaus nett. Und so gefährlich isses in der Bundeswehr ja auch nicht. Und man hat zig Bereiche in denen man sich ausbilden lassen kann. Suchen ja auch Techniker, ITler etc.



Ich glaube gerade auch im "Osten Deutschlands" ist das gerne DIE Alternative zum normalen Job. Weil eben dort die Bezahlung stimmt und man an der Heimatfront einen gesicherten Arbeitsplatz hat. 
Wenn ich da meinen Kumpel sehe der soviel Nettogehalt beim Bund hat, wie einige Leute die ich kenne die das nicht mal Brutto haben und er ist dort auch nur "StabsUnteroffi". 

Naja meinetwegen sollen Sie halt Werbung schalten und wem das halt interessiert drückt drauf und wer davon gar nichts wissen will lässt es links liegen


----------

